# Brand new 20" BBS CI-R in Platinum silver arrived! / Audi 19" 5-V spoke titanium wheels



## Ricky11 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey guys! 

As many of you have seen in my build thread, I have a set of OEM 19" x 8 5-V spoke wheels in a titanium finish currently on my vehicle. It's time for a change...! I just received my brand new 20 x 8.5 BBS CI-R's in a platinum silver finish with a +42 offset. Photos below, but more photos to come soon as they get installed. Thoughts? 

For those interested in this wheel but don't want it in 20" - you'll be pleased to know BBS is developing a set in 19's. I'll get these as soon as they are released - the 20's are a placeholder. 



















As a result of getting these new BBS's, I'll be selling these amazing OEM 5-V spoke wheels which will fit just about any Audi/VW vehicle. These wheels were bought directly from Audi Germany given they weren't offered in the U.S. last year (except on S4 and RS 5) and were made specifically for the A3/S3 and feature a 49 offset. 




















If you're interested, please check out my classifieds post here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...5-V-spoke-titanium-wheels-with-Michelin-tires or email me at [email protected] 

I'll also updated my S3 Build Thread with more photos of these new BBS wheels in the coming days opcorn:

Thanks!


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Ricky11 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> As many of you have seen in my build thread, I have a set of OEM 19" x 8 5-V spoke wheels in a titanium finish currently on my vehicle. It's time for a change...! I just received my brand new 20 x 8.5 BBS CI-R's in a platinum silver finish with a +42 offset. Photos below, but more photos to come soon as they get installed. Thoughts?


I love almost all 5-split-spoke designs, and most of the BBS ones. Good looking wheels.

I'm looking at BBS's cheaper options for my Winters, and trying to figure out if 18" BBS SRs will fit over the tt-rs brakes, because that's a long-term upgrade plan, and I don't want to buy wheels I won't be able to use over those brakes. My research has found the SR's in 18" with 35 offset listed for TT-RSs, so I think I'm good, but the 'right' offset for S3s seems to be 45 on the SRs, but I don't know if that would effect the fitment over the brakes?


----------



## bterra (Mar 15, 2015)

I LOVE those BBS! If you don't mind, what does a set of these beauties run you?


----------

